# Too early?



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I was wondering, when do you think it's too early to start searching for a breeder? I'm looking into getting another puppy in spring/summer of 2012 if I'm ready, and was wondering if it's too soon to start searching for a breeder? By searching, I mean e-mailing breeders, visiting, etc. I know it depends on the breeder, but in general when do you start searching? I'm looking for a non-GSD breeder (want a lab)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I've been researching for almost a year and I won't be ready to bring another dog home until at the earliest the fall but more than likely the spring/summer of next year.

I think doing the proper research takes time (no matter the breed and I find Labs have just as much information out there than GSD's) so I say, preparing yourself by collecting information can never happen early enough.

I have yet to contact the breeders I am seriously looking into (3 that I am VERY interested in and a fourth that I am still looking into) but that is just because I want to ensure I have all of my ducks in a row before I do that.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've been doing pretty much the same thing. I don't think i'm going to be adding a puppy for about another year, but i've been taking the time to really research different lines and look at different breeders so when the time comes i'll have a much better idea of what i'm looking for in a puppy. It never hurts to be overly prepared.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am getting a puppy next summer/fall. 

I have known what breeder I am going to go with for several months now. 

I know what sire I want and what females I like. 

I am super excited and this year is going to take forever!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Pfft, I'm not getting another puppy for at least another 13 years, but I'm already doing research on breeders. After two bad experiences I feel that I can never be too informed or prepared.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL, I KNEW I recognized your name on the Lab Forum  I saw your thread comparing breeds


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've started talking to a breeder, and I'm not sure when I'll be getting another puppy, but I liked what she said-

It's never too early to start talking to a breeder.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I've started talking to a breeder, and I'm not sure when I'll be getting another puppy, but I liked what she said-
> 
> It's never too early to start talking to a breeder.


Ooopss, forgot to put - I agree with this!! I talked to a TON of Lab breeders and I know EXACTLY where I would go back to for a Lab. I also have a short list of Dutch Shepherd breeders that I am keeping in mind for the future - also contacted them. And contacted the GSD breeder I am interested in for the next pup. My timeline is flexible and long but the contact is made and the interest voiced and now they "know" of me so they can keep track of the things I do/way I train etc etc.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

FG167 said:


> LOL, I KNEW I recognized your name on the Lab Forum  I saw your thread comparing breeds


haha, yup! except my name on there is skylar&kayden (name of the future lab lol)


----------

